# How much is too much?



## DavyH (28/7/20)

I can't find if this has been done before (it probably has), but I'd like to get an idea how much e-liquid people get through in the course of the average day. I pretty much chain vape, but at low wattage, so I find that 4-5ml is about as much as I can physically manage.

Anyone else keeping tabs?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I can't find if this has been done before (it probably has), but I'd like to get an idea how much e-liquid people get through in the course of the average day. I pretty much chain vape, but at low wattage, so I find that 4-5ml is about as much as I can physically manage.
> 
> Anyone else keeping tabs?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 20


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 202575



I know, right?

Disclaimer: my avatar might betray my Scottishness. MTL is for the thrifty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Disclaimer: my avatar might betray my Scottishness. MTL is for the thrifty


I personally go through about 5-7ml MTL and about 15-20ml DL on a daily basis, a regular work day one can say. I honestly don't even want to think about those amounts on weekends when there is wine or whisky involved and i'm just relaxing at home doing buggerall.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I personally go through about 5-7ml MTL and about 15-20ml DL on a daily basis, a regular work day one can say. I honestly don't even want to think about those amounts on weekends when there is wine or whisky involved and i'm just relaxing at home doing buggerall.


I'm also firmly in this kind of range...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/7/20)

Today less as its freezing outside and I dont vape inside... anywhere between 8 and 20  +1 for no idea how much when having a drink haha, especially as I often tailor my juices to my drinks

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Today less as its freezing outside and I dont vape inside... anywhere between 8 and 20  +1 for no idea how much when having a drink haha, especially as I often tailor my juices to my drinks


You don't vape inside?
I don't know if nobody told you, but indoor activities is one of the perks you get when you drop the stinky cigarettes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I personally go through about 5-7ml MTL and about 15-20ml DL on a daily basis, a regular work day one can say. I honestly don't even want to think about those amounts on weekends when there is wine or whisky involved and i'm just relaxing at home doing buggerall.


About the same here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> You don't vape inside?
> I don't know if nobody told you, but indoor activities is one of the perks you get when you drop the stinky cigarettes...


There is no conclusive proof that it wont harm my daughter, so no, we dont vape inside, yes I have seen the videos on how little chemical is in vapor but with the life of the most precious person in the world I dont take any chances

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> There is no conclusive proof that it wont harm my daughter, so no, we dont vape inside, yes I have seen the videos on how little chemical is in vapor but with the life of the most precious person in the world I dont take any chances


I totally get that, we never vape around the kids either. I do however vape up a storm in my little office during the day while the kids are at school.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (28/7/20)

Same for me and the 4 smokers I am serving. Around 15ml average per day so far!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (28/7/20)

I don't keep tabs. Sometimes I vape a little, sometimes I vape a lot. I don't really care. I vape as I feel like it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## M.Adhir (28/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> You don't vape inside?
> I don't know if nobody told you, but indoor activities is one of the perks you get when you drop the stinky cigarettes...



I've started to try the whole no vaping inside thing.
Noticed that it reduces consumption especially during the cold season. 

Did the same when I was a smoker and it helped me cut down from 2 and a half packs a day to a pack a day. 

I usually go through between 30 and 40ml of juice a day. The missus probably 20ml to 25ml. 

In my case I don't think it's even a nic thing anymore. It's there. I can vape where I am. I vape. 
If I'm forced to go outside and leave my workstation then I will vape less.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/20)

Pretty similar to @zadiac . I do no MTL and vape at 3mg. 

I almost solely DIY apart from the occasional Red Pill one-shot. Cost is so minimal that I don't keep track.

I would guess around 20ml/day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/20)

I never tried to keep track either but I’m guessing anywhere between 10 and 20ml, more during weekends, depending on the setup of the day and the circumstances as I also don’t vape in the office. If I’m busy, I don’t crave for it. If I’m chillaxing the mod(s) doesn’t leave my hand!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/20)

At a guess, I do 30mls a day. My kids have left home and I vape everywhere except the bedroom because I'm not allowed... well I do ninja vape when the misses is in the shower or tidying up the house!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (28/7/20)

I am probably on 10-15 ml of ADV per day, but then I can go just as much on an evening with a yummy session juice if the mood takes me.

All of this is DTL @3mg nic. I used much less when I was MTL but it cost me more in commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mzr (28/7/20)

I normally do 12ml give or take on day if it's something yummy can go up to 18ml I usually carry two devices one mech squonker and a regulated mod with a tank one is for fruity icey and one for desert style

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)

Vaping much more now than before - avg about 30 - 40 mls a day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

I'm pretty much back to full time MTL since the beginning of the year
Dont know what happened but direct lung started making me cough again
So I did MTL for about a week and it just stuck !

Am now vaping about 10ml a day I would estimate (I use several devices during the day):
The Reo 5ml desk vape is normally empty
The Rose MTL 3ml is normally empty
Then my Evod and a few others get several toots here and there - so I would say about another 2-3ml

When I was on DL - it was higher - probably around 15ml per day, maybe a bit more.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

Forgot to mention, I vape higher nic than most
So that's also why I vape a bit less

My MTL is at about 9-12mg these days . Sometimes its probably a bit lower - I "eyeball" my nic addition - so sometimes its a bit low and I get frustrated so I toot more. Sometimes I put a wee bit too much and its nice & strong. Lol. Always a bit of a surprise. I like it like that.

When I was doing DL as well - my DL setups were at about 6mg and my MTL at 12-18mg.

I'm not trying to actively ween myself down on nic - but I think its just happening naturally over time.

To be fair I am probably vaping more nowadays since the lockdown. Before I would often be out and about and in meetings so I vaped less.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (28/7/20)

OMW  I would probably win the prize for vaping the least in a day  I get my own knickers in a knot if I exceed 4ml a day...... 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I can't find if this has been done before (it probably has), but I'd like to get an idea how much e-liquid people get through in the course of the average day. I pretty much chain vape, but at low wattage, so I find that 4-5ml is about as much as I can physically manage.
> 
> Anyone else keeping tabs?



Seems as if every two years someone asks this . 
This thread is from 2016 and this one is from 2018.
Perhaps [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could combine them everything. It might be interesting to see how 2020 differs from the other years!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (28/7/20)

About 100-150 ml a week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silo (29/7/20)

Hooked said:


> Seems as if every two years someone asks this .
> This thread is from 2016 and this one is from 2018.
> Perhaps [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could combine them everything. It might be interesting to see how 2020 differs from the other years!



The everyone is around the 20ml range. I noticed my broken grammar, so I left it.



Resistance said:


> About 100-150 ml a week.



Made me look twice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/20)

I honestly don't know how much I vape, because I have at least 3 different set-ups going at a time, with 3 different juices. But tomorrow I'll use just 2 set-ups and 2 juices for ease of experimentation. I'll decant and weigh the different juices before I start vaping. 

My guess is that I vape 30ml a day. It will be interesting to see if my self-perception is accurate!

@XsCode How much do you vape a day? Pop in to my place if you need a bottle in which to decant and a scale.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (29/7/20)

I'm on the lower end, definitely under 10ml a day I'd guess.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## takes (29/7/20)

the only proper answer to "how much is too much?" When you go hungry just to buy juice/concentrates... if you can afford it and enjoy it, go for it

it is nice to see what the average consumption is though, I mainly MTL about 2 - 4 Ml/day during the week, weekends can go to double that amount depending on activity

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (29/7/20)

MTL average about 60ml a week.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/20)

My daily would be about 8ml mtl whitch is great if it goes anywhere close to 20ml i need a vaping buddy with a factory of juice. Any takers welcome. Just pm me lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/20)

Currently I vape 1 Pulse 80w squonk bottle a day. That's about 7 to 8ml.

Back in the day I used to go through 30 to 50ml a day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/20)

Have to add that I'm not cutting down for any apparent reason, it just seemed to happen on it's own.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Have to add that I'm not cutting down for any apparent reason, it just seemed to happen on it's own.


I was the same, just not vaping as much, even on 1mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> At a guess, I do 30mls a day. My kids have left home and I vape everywhere except the bedroom because I'm not allowed... well I do ninja vape when the misses is in the shower or tidying up the house!


And i guess the lingering vapour in the air you say is steam from the shower lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

Spongebob said:


> OMW  I would probably win the prize for vaping the least in a day  I get my own knickers in a knot if I exceed 4ml a day......
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Must have Scottish ancestors!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lingogrey (31/7/20)

I go through about 10 - 12 ml (nicotine at 7 mg / ml) per day, vaping exclusively (loose-ish) MTL. When I used to vape mostly DL up until a year ago, I went through about 25 - 35 ml (nic at 3 mg or 4 mg / ml) per day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/20)

Timwis said:


> And i guess the lingering vapour in the air you say is steam from the shower lol!



100% @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/7/20)

Gonna feel out here, but I Vape up to 50-60ml a day on 3mg desert juice and that is me using my Drag X pod...Then again stock of juice is never a worry..If I use my dropper then I use less..RTA those numbers rise

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/7/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Gonna feel out here, but I Vape up to 50-60ml a day on 3mg desert juice and that is me using my Drag X pod...Then again stock of juice is never a worry..If I use my dropper then I use less..RTA those numbers rise


How much is too much!!!!!!! 
Thats too much lol if the juice is good the juice is good. Think if i could get my hands on that amount of juice i would double your amount.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/7/20)

THE REAPER said:


> How much is too much!!!!!!!
> Thats too much lol if the juice is good the juice is good. Think if i could get my hands on that amount of juice i would double your amount.


Lol well roughly got 60 bottles of juice..but I buy and let it steep, so got 3months and about 10 of the bottles is a year old. Then I got my weekly juice that’s around 6 bottles a week that I buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/7/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Lol well roughly got 60 bottles of juice..but I buy and let it steep, so got 3months and about 10 of the bottles is a year old. Then I got my weekly juice that’s around 6 bottles a week that I buy


Then 60ml is nothing, and clearly juice is not a problem. Think you are the friend i was talking about the one with the juice factory lol. Think it must be nice to have so much juice saved up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (31/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Must have Scottish ancestors!


I do 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (1/8/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Gonna feel out here, but I Vape up to 50-60ml a day on 3mg desert juice and that is me using my Drag X pod...Then again stock of juice is never a worry..If I use my dropper then I use less..RTA those numbers rise


I'm sorry don't mean to offend but 50 to 60ml a day using the drag X is only possible if you do nothing but vape all day and then the question must be asked if all you do is vape how do you earn the money to pay for the juice in the first place?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (1/8/20)

Timwis said:


> I'm sorry don't mean to offend but 50 to 60ml a day using the drag X is only possible if you do nothing but vape all day and then the question must be asked if all you do is vape how do you earn the money to pay for the juice in the first place?


That’s your theory/opinion but don’t assume As everyone Vapes differently. Lastly my earnings has got nothing to do with anyone...if you see someone in this community buying expensive mods, do you ask them how they are paying for these items, end of the day be happy for them and move on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/8/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> That’s your theory/opinion but don’t assume As everyone Vapes differently. Lastly my earnings has got nothing to do with anyone...if you see someone in this community buying expensive mods, do you ask them how they are paying for these items, end of the day be happy for them and move on.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silo (1/8/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Gonna feel out here, but I Vape up to 50-60ml a day on 3mg desert juice and that is me using my Drag X pod...Then again stock of juice is never a worry..If I use my dropper then I use less..RTA those numbers rise



fff that must be so rad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (2/8/20)

I have only been vaping for just over a month. Using about 18 mg I am averaging about three 5 ml tanks a day so 15 ml and I pick up the vape probably as often as I would have lit a cigarette which was not far under 40 a day. Although probably a lot of smokes but most burnt out by themselves in the ash tray. So I would guess 60 ml's in not to much and is probably due as much to boredom of a mechanical nature. People also say nicotine is addictive but I wanted to stop twice and stopped for two years each time cold turkey and I only thought the second week was the most difficult both times, not so much that I wanted a smoke as my hands craved the routine of taking out a smoke, lighting it and the whole action of busy hands. (I still reach for my top pocket every now and again.) I had the added advantage that although I drink, I don't drink and socialise much so I wasn't in the company of other smokers at a pub or restaurant.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas (2/8/20)

Seeing as I am vaping on no nicotine and working from home my usage has increased. Even though I do not keep track I am probably on around 100 to 150ml per week on a dual DL RTA. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/20)

Hooked said:


> I honestly don't know how much I vape, because I have at least 3 different set-ups going at a time, with 3 different juices. But tomorrow I'll use just 2 set-ups and 2 juices for ease of experimentation. I'll decant and weigh the different juices before I start vaping.
> 
> My guess is that I vape 30ml a day. It will be interesting to see if my self-perception is accurate!
> 
> @XsCode How much do you vape a day? Pop in to my place if you need a bottle in which to decant and a scale.



I'm surprised! I vape only 20ml a day! I thought it would be more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (3/8/20)

Stew said:


> I have only been vaping for just over a month. Using about 18 mg I am averaging about three 5 ml tanks a day so 15 ml and I pick up the vape probably as often as I would have lit a cigarette which was not far under 40 a day. Although probably a lot of smokes but most burnt out by themselves in the ash tray. So I would guess 60 ml's in not to much and is probably due as much to boredom of a mechanical nature. People also say nicotine is addictive but I wanted to stop twice and stopped for two years each time cold turkey and I only thought the second week was the most difficult both times, not so much that I wanted a smoke as my hands craved the routine of taking out a smoke, lighting it and the whole action of busy hands. (I still reach for my top pocket every now and again.) I had the added advantage that although I drink, I don't drink and socialise much so I wasn't in the company of other smokers at a pub or restaurant.



It's a transition Stew, I can only encourage you to continue. People often ask me "Oh you are vaping, are you trying to stop smoking" 

Then they look at my wife squiff as she bursts out laughing. She will then say "Oh I see you are crocheting, are you trying to give up knitting." or "I see you dyed your hair, are you trying to give up washing it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew (3/8/20)

Stranger said:


> It's a transition Stew, I can only encourage you to continue. People often ask me "Oh you are vaping, are you trying to stop smoking"
> 
> Then they look at my wife squiff as she bursts out laughing. She will then say "Oh I see you are crocheting, are you trying to give up knitting." or "I see you dyed your hair, are you trying to give up washing it."


LOL. I definitely had no intention of stopping before Corona and definitely won't stop because someone says passing cigarettes around will spread it. By now they have had adequate time to educate people that sharing cigarettes is dangerous due to the fact that it can spread the virus and due to the cost of illegal cigarettes the poor are in fact sharing their butts more than ever. And stopping smoking for a few weeks or months is not going to be life saving if you get Corona anyway in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## mrh (6/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Better late than never
> 
> Hmm.. up until 10 days ago I figure around 30mls a day.... But since The courrier guy lost my Vape King package with wire and wicking for 12 days, and Vape King "replaced" the order for them, just to receive it tonight and see they did not include my 4 packages of Firebolt cotton I paid for weeks ago.... I'm down to about 15 to 20mls.... First trying to save the last two coils and now trying to save cotton...
> 
> ...


I am guessing DTL vapers go through more juice than MTL vapers...? And I am wondering how the level of nicotine content affects the varying amounts different people vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/8/20)

DL vaping is about Vapour production so it definitely ploughs much more through your juice than MTL but if you’re an MTL chain Vaper like me you can easily go through a lot of juice too... nicotine levels is about your needs and how much you can tolerate... I vape at 1mg most of the time for close to a year now and vaping at a higher level, even at 3mg, now makes me sick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Better late than never
> 
> Hmm.. up until 10 days ago I figure around 30mls a day.... But since The courrier guy lost my Vape King package with wire and wicking for 12 days, and Vape King "replaced" the order for them, just to receive it tonight and see they did not include my 4 packages of Firebolt cotton I paid for weeks ago.... I'm down to about 15 to 20mls.... First trying to save the last two coils and now trying to save cotton...
> 
> ...



@XsCode I was quite surprised to see that I vape only 20ml a day! I honestly thought I vape a lot more than that!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER (7/8/20)

Well so far no one is vaping too much, but let me tell you when too much is too much. Easy answer when the juice bottle is empty and you dont have anymore, thats when too much is too much, you should have slowed down a month ago lol. But i think even then its not too much cause n Boer maak n plan lol. As long as you can vape its never too much.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

